# Half Board?



## Passepartout (Feb 19, 2008)

This is a phrase I'm unfamiliar with. I think it means sort of not-quite all-inclusive. I found it in context with booking a European TS resort. Is this common? What should one expect to pay?

Jim Ricks


----------



## nonutrix (Feb 19, 2008)

Passepartout said:


> This is a phrase I'm unfamiliar with. I think it means sort of not-quite all-inclusive. I found it in context with booking a European TS resort. Is this common? What should one expect to pay?
> 
> Jim Ricks



Half board usually means breakfast and dinner included with room.

nonutrix


----------



## Keitht (Feb 20, 2008)

Precisely what 'half board' means varies.  It can mean specifically breakfast and evening meal or breakfast and a choice of mid-day or evening meal.  The latter option clearly gives more flexibility for meal times.
It's impossible to say how much the option will cost as it varies hugely.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I thought it was something like that. It isn't something we are particularly interested in, as we like to vary our dining experience and sample the local choices wherever we travel.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Jimster (Feb 21, 2008)

*half bored*

I usually get half bored driving long distances.


----------

